# freshness of beans bought on line



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

just ordered some beans via an on-line roaster

when they arrived they were 17 days past their roasted date.

I was a little disappointed as I expected something more freshly roasted (other companies roast to order so they are only 2 days old on arrival)

am I being over fussy? are my expectations too high? Or is this usual practice? I'm new at this.

thanks


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've always had mine within a few days post roast


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

thanks, I am a little disappointed as I wanted something that would last a little longer as I already have a bag open


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you asked the roaster themselves . It may be a mistake in stock rotation or not .

Do they advertise as having roast days or them being roasted to order ?

Did you order direct from a roaster or via a secondary site like Amazon prime - prime will hold stock to send same day for example

Anyway - ask them would be a better option .


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I'd be disappointed with 17 days after roast date. I used to buy beans from a couple of local independent coffee shops, great beans, but they had too much variety and consequently couldn't rotate the stock quick enough, you ended up with beans a month old on the shelf. I tried Pact, nice service, coffee ok, but a tad underwhelming. Tried mission coffee in London, nice service and beans, but currently using Rave and very happy.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

I ordered direct from the roaster, but they don't advertise roast dates or roast to order (just state on the website that their beans are freshly roasted)

the roaster is local, very small business


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This happens quite often and usually from companies that are more concerned with image and marketing than they are about quality. Often sold through a third party. Email them a strongly worded complaint, telling them that until now, you have refrained from publishing the roasters name. If they are concerned, then they will rectify it.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone, thanks for that, I will get in touch with them and see what they say.

In this case it's a local supplier with a very good reputation, but small time and I suspect somewhat disorganised.

Their website is awful but coffee good and has an excellent reputation locally.

Previously only bought from them in the local market so maybe will just continue to do that.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

What was noticeable was that at the same time as ordering from the local supplier I put in an order from Foundry coffee in Sheffield- their package turned up a day before the local one (which is based less than half a mile from my house) and was roasted the day *after* I put the order in.! so super fresh.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> This happens quite often and usually from companies that are more concerned with image and marketing than they are about quality. Often sold through a third party. Email them a strongly worded complaint, telling them that until now, you have refrained from publishing the roasters name. If they are concerned, then they will rectify it.


Or just polity ask if there has been an issue with stock rotation and can they send some fresh beans??

It really winds me up when people name and shame, same as people who only use twitter to moan publicly at companies.....


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm not going to name and shame - these guys are local, probaly struggling a bit and are friends of friends.

I am 100% certain that there's nothing more than a mix up etc -- but I *was* disappointed that the beans seemed old.

But being new to the game I was worrying that I may have over-reacted.

I note that none of you have written that 17 days old is fine, so my suspicions are confirmed.

Thanks very much - really appreciated -- as the coffee is OK to drink now I will give it to a friend and make sure that the beans are fresher next time I buy from them.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Or just polity ask if there has been an issue with stock rotation and can they send some fresh beans??
> 
> It really winds me up when people name and shame, same as people who only use twitter to moan publicly at companies.....


If you bothered to read what I said Froggy, it was contact them first and give them the chance to put it right


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> I'm not going to name and shame - these guys are local, probaly struggling a bit and are friends of friends.
> 
> I am 100% certain that there's nothing more than a mix up etc -- but I *was* disappointed that the beans seemed old.
> 
> ...


Some beans will be in their prime 17 days after. What size bag did you buy? Our expectation, is for beans roasted to order, or close to that. There is no definition of fresh by the way


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> Hi Everyone, thanks for that, I will get in touch with them and see what they say.
> 
> In this case it's a local supplier with a very good reputation, but small time and I suspect somewhat disorganised.
> 
> ...


Give them feedback privately - will help them in the long run


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> If you bothered to read what I said Froggy, it was contact them first and give them the chance to put it right


With a threat of naming and shaming....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> I'm not going to name and shame - these guys are local, probaly struggling a bit and are friends of friends.
> 
> I am 100% certain that there's nothing more than a mix up etc -- but I *was* disappointed that the beans seemed old.
> 
> ...


17 days past roast isn't "old". Stop typing & start brewing, they're not getting any younger...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

We have the right to know of companies offering a sub standard service especially

If they have had the chance to rectify and do not


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> We have the right to know of companies offering a sub standard service especially
> 
> If they have had the chance to rectify and do not


What is the "standard" that has not been met? BS number?

If you have beans roasted yesterday, most folk will leave them to degass.

If @prophecy-of-drowning bought them with the intention of specifically using after 2-3 weeks time, then I'd expect him to be disappointed (based on common opinion, but not on any traceable standard that would affect his purchase rights), but hey, they're here now, so crack on with them.

If they are not what is expected, then relay that to the seller to avoid confusion in future.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I would not be happy to get beans 17 days past roast date, but I would be okay to use 17 days past roast beans for coffee.

Beans will be okay (especially given you like them), it's just that we expect to get beans as fresh as possible. It's up to you whether to buy from them again or not. There's too many roasters to choose from.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have gone to the workshop, seen a bag of beans I had forgotten about, packed within 1 hour of roasting in a decent valve bag...but 5 weeks old!! I opened them, drank them and they were still very good. 17 days is no biggie, even 2 or 4 weeks is not a problem.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I have gone to the workshop, seen a bag of beans I had forgotten about, packed within 1 hour of roasting in a decent valve bag...but 5 weeks old!! I opened them, drank them and they were still very good. 17 days is no biggie, even 2 or 4 weeks is not a problem.


I would think this varies wildly depending on the bean/roast surely? I've had beans where there was a noticeable drop in flavour after a week.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

risky said:



> I would think this varies wildly depending on the bean/roast surely? I've had beans where there was a noticeable drop in flavour after a week.


Would that be because they were stale after 1 week, or because other factors (degassing) caused extraction to change the flavour (which could be corrected)?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Would that be because they were stale after 1 week, or because other factors (degassing) caused extraction to change the flavour (which could be corrected)?


I wouldn't have said they were stale, just that the flavour seemed at its peak very early on. As you've pointed out, changing extraction can and did rectify the issue largely, although certain notes that were present initially I struggled to get back.

Anyway, to the issue at hand, I wouldn't be happy with something 17 days old from a local roaster, *if* I was expecting roasted to order. The if is crucial. I've ordered beans from Europe that have arrived fresher.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The only time I've noticed a drop in flavour sooner than a week is when I haven't roasted the beans properly and they had too much moisture left in them.


----------

